# '40/41 Schwinn DX "La Salle" Mt. Tam bomber



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

*NEW Race Pictures - '40/41 Schwinn DX "La Salle" Mt. Tam bomber*

I finally finished the initial phase of assembly on this project. I've been accumulating parts for a good 4-5 months, much of it after scouring Alan Bonds's klunker website for tips (http://clunkers.net/) and consulting with him, and finally deciding the style of bike I wanted. Here I've created a bike inspired by those of the Larkspur Canyon Gang from the late 70's - coaster brake and single speed - with modern tires, chain, and a few other parts to round out the build for the current times.

Many parts are vintage NOS. I searched the longest for a suitable frame for the build, as I didn't want to absorb the expense of a fresh paint job, and would never be happy with a rattle can or powder coat job. So, after months of searching, I finally picked up this frame from "The Headman" of San Anselmo - Jer, one of AB's best buds. It's a repaint with classic spearhead details. AB kept insisting I should pay Jer a visit for a frame, and finally I did. Jer was stoked that an old guy would want to build such a bike, and then race on it. He was a big help, as was AB all along.

I have a few more details to work on - front brakes (cam or canti), brake posts brazed to fork, Q/R for seatpost, etc. I plan to use a vintage, NOS, MC-style DiaCompe brake lever with rubber boot.

I like the look of this bike, as it reminds me of the pair of Norton Commandos I owned during the 70's and 80's. They also shared the classic gold detail over black paint. Just flashy enough to suit me, w/o being too ghetto (not that there's anything wrong with that).

Here's the breakdown:

'40/41 Schwinn DX badged "La Salle"
Old school Tange TX1200 BMX fork
Vintage TA touring cranks, 180 mm
Vintage TA 50t road ring
Vintage Brooks B-72 saddle
Seatpost made of turned down 6101 alloy rod
Suntour XC-II beartrap pedals (from my TimberComp!)
NOS old school Ashtabula stem (21.1)
NOS Tioga conv. bottom bracket
NOS 1937 Morrow coaster hub (in the box!), with 20t 1/2" pitch cog
NOS Suzue old school high-flange BMX hub
NOS old school Ukai 2.125 x 26" alloy BMX rims
Wheel build - 14/15 db, 3x, black brass nips _(much thanks to Jeff, Cycle Path, Hayward)_
2.55 WTB Weirwolf LT / 2.35 Kenda Small Block 8 race tires
KMC 1/2 x 3/16" BMX chain
Summit 1" BMX headset
Ritchey front cable hanger (for future fr. brake)
Modern 29" Euro MX bars
Lizard skin grips


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

I like it! Ride it on over with your box of rollercams.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Sweet ride :thumbsup: 

I like those T/A cranks...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice work! I need to post mine so you guys can tell me what my frame is. Looks like fun!

I too have been to the Headman's garage. Fun stuff.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh, I like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice, S! Cant' wait to see it after you add the brakes and bosses.

Now I know who to give all my shraeder valve tubes to.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice. I like it. No brakes and bosses please. Don't wanna ruin those rims.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

He has to stop in a dh race somehow. Coaster brakes and feet aren't going to do it.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> I like it! Ride it on over with your box of rollercams.


Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

All I can say guys is, jeez, who'd-a ever thunk it?

Full circle.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> He has to stop in a dh race somehow. Coaster brakes and feet aren't going to do it.


Easy, you simply jam your foot onto the tire behind the crown and viola!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> All I can say guys is, jeez, who'd-a ever thunk it?
> 
> Full circle.


You guys inspired me. I prolly would have been letting my ponytail swing and flannel shirt flap in the breeze on Repack runs, too, had I been raised in Marin in the 70's rather than the east bay. Instead I became a motorcycle junky for a lot of years, while you guys were making history, and an industry.

So, yeah, full circle. A tribute from one gray beard to another. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> You guys inspired me. I prolly would have been letting my ponytail swing and flannel shirt flap in the breeze on Repack runs, too, had I been raised in Marin in the 70's rather than the east bay. Instead I became a motorcycle junky for a lot of years, while you guys were making an industry, and history.
> 
> So, yeah, full circle. A tribute from one gray beard to another. :thumbsup:


haha. I like to think I woulda been there rippin' down that road as well. I was in the wrong place at the wrong age at the wrong time.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Easy, you simply jam your foot onto the tire behind the crown and viola!


LOL.... and then be on hands and knees looking for my teeth in the dirt.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Drum brake and a big a** motorcycle lever for it!

Nice like Borat.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, 180 TA's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> Drum brake and a big a** motorcycle lever for it!
> 
> Nice like Borat.


I hear ya. I searched for months for a Union front drum, but finally built it on the Suzue hub as race season loomed (it was supposed to begin this Sunday, now postponed 'till March 1).

If I can find a Union, I'd immediately cut out the spokes of the current wheel and build it back up with the Union.

You know where I can find one??


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

surly357 said:


> Wow, 180 TA's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Found 'em in the land of didgeridoo. Found the ring in S.F., bolts in Alameda. Yeah - I was stoked. Hope they last.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Looks fun. I want to do a similar project, but I'd never be able to ride it anywhere except the bar. Sometimes it sucks being so tall.

Someone watched Klunkerz


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Looks fun. I want to do a similar project, but I'd never be able to ride it anywhere except the bar. Sometimes it sucks being so tall.
> 
> Someone watched Klunkerz


MDC knew what's what. The best coaster brake of the bunch. Read about MDC long before I saw K, actually.

But, yeah. I'm a good student.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Dope!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

yep.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Very nice! I have a local doctor who has promised me a pair of these after I help him thin his herd.
His wife says there's no more room in the garage rafters so something has to go


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweeeet!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice bike :thumbsup:.

I was bit by the same bug thanks to a photo Joe posted many Fridays ago, but I haven't convinced myself it'd work since I'd be riding it XC, so it'd end up as wall art.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice!

Could you use a Sturmey-Archer front drum? I don't know if that would be easier to find compared to a Union.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got an old Morrow metal parts box/bin with a bunch of NOS parts in it. Reads 'RIDE A BIKE FOR HEALTH AND PLEASURE' across the front.

I have yet to see Klunkerz. Was Morrow the hub of choice?

-Schmitty-


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

kingsting said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Could you use a Sturmey-Archer front drum? I don't know if that would be easier to find compared to a Union.


The Union is the brake of choice. I understand the Sturmey had less than stellar braking performance, yet are readily available. A vintage Schwinn forebrake is another suitable choice, more out of respect to having a period parts mix than performance, I understand.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> I've got an old Morrow metal parts box/bin with a bunch of NOS parts in it. Reads 'RIDE A BIKE FOR HEALTH AND PLEASURE' across the front.
> 
> I have yet to see Klunkerz. Was Morrow the hub of choice?
> 
> -Schmitty-


They're purported to have the best coaster brakes in the biz. I have two bikes with them, as well as some with Bendix and New Departure hubs, and for sure the Morrows are more sensitive and powerful brakes.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

scooderdude said:


> I hear ya. I searched for months for a Union front drum, but finally built it on the Suzue hub as race season loomed (it was supposed to begin this Sunday, now postponed 'till March 1).
> 
> If I can find a Union, I'd immediately cut out the spokes of the current wheel and build it back up with the Union.
> 
> You know where I can find one??


Came out nice SD!!! More people need to visit Jer, his garage is something else (pack RAT?!? try pack RODENT OF UNUSUAL SIZE).

As for the Union...one isn't gonna cut it, considering you couldn't find parts for them in the 70s - one working Union requires 2-3 ebay luck of the draws...at $200 plus per draw. But IM me offline and I can get you on the hunt.

Slap come cantis on there - repack approved, screw the anno finish. I've bombed this one down Repack myself  Otis brazed the canti posts on the Tange for Alan, the Dia Compes have less ultimate braking than the Mafac tandems...but adjust better, stay off shrubbery better and flex a LOT less.










...and for good measure, here's my original paint 36 La Salle (before I tube forked it) - Morrow Club Unite!!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

That's what I'm talkin' bout! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I *think* actual motorcycle or scooter (Sachs) front drum hubs can sometimes be used.

-Schmitty-


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Very cool build. I really want to begin collecting parts to build something similar. :thumbsup:


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Easy, you simply jam your foot onto the tire behind the crown and viola!


That's what steeltoes are for!


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Such a nice bike! Jer's the man when it comes to bike piles with big smiles, but you really did that frame justice. Kinda reminds me of my ol' Triumph Tiger 500 TT.


----------



## mtbhead (Jun 17, 2004)

So, here's the best part of this whole project IMHO: SD is one super-freakin-fast muthaf*cker, and is gettin ready to actually race that beautiful old klunker that he just meticulously put together in some real DH races this season - and I'm pretty sure he's going to absolutely blow doors with it. "He's admitted he's old and has gray hair" you say. "How fast could he possibly be" you ask? Let's put it this way - at one of the last DH races that he and I were both at last year, he had one of the fastest times out of ALL of the Expert catagories - I'm talking Jr. Ex through to the poor bastards that had to compete with him directly in the 45+ Expert group. Trust me - there were people shaking their heads at that race (myself included) :madman: And then he proceded to do it AGAIN in the Open Hard Tail class.:eekster: I can't wait to see you and this bike in action... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

thats hot ! Good job with breathing new life back into such a classic old frame.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice work on the DH.:thumbsup: 

Personally I think I might opt for some one piece cranks for hard DHing over those TA's... Just for peace of mind.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Personally I think I might opt for some one piece cranks for hard DHing over those TA's... Just for peace of mind.


Yes, I agree. Send 'em over. 

Actually...180mm?!!! Way too long for me.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Beautiful rides!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice work on the DH.:thumbsup:
> 
> Personally I think I might opt for some one piece cranks for hard DHing over those TA's... Just for peace of mind.


I hear ya there. I've contemplated the same concern on that front, but tried to maintain some authenticity with the initial build. I may try out a set of Nervex cranks next. Apparently they share the 49 bcd bolt spacing but are a bit beefier than the TAs, yet retain the authentic flavor.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

mtbhead said:


> So, here's the best part of this whole project IMHO: SD is one super-freakin-fast muthaf*cker, and is gettin ready to actually race that beautiful old klunker that he just meticulously put together in some real DH races this season - and I'm pretty sure he's going to absolutely blow doors with it. "He's admitted he's old and has gray hair" you say. "How fast could he possibly be" you ask? Let's put it this way - at one of the last DH races that he and I were both at last year, he had one of the fastest times out of ALL of the Expert catagories - I'm talking Jr. Ex through to the poor bastards that had to compete with him directly in the 45+ Expert group. Trust me - there were people shaking their heads at that race (myself included) :madman: And then he proceded to do it AGAIN in the Open Hard Tail class.:eekster: I can't wait to see you and this bike in action... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Wow - thanks for outing me! I sure do appreciate the kudos, but that'll be a very difficult weekend to match. The stars were significantly aligned on that particular day! I just hope to make it down the course on the klunker w/o embarrassing myself too badly. :blush:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Actually...180mm?!!! Way too long for me.


I know such a large crank appears daunting to such a petite person as yourself, but you'd eventually get used to it.

Oh, wait..... :eekster: D'oh!


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

scooderdude said:


> I hear ya there. I've contemplated the same concern on that front, but tried to maintain some authenticty with the initial build. I may try out a set of Nervex cranks next. Apparently they share the 49 bcd bolt spacing but are a bit beefier than the TAs, yet retain the authentic flavor.


Nervar cranks are a bit beefier (but miss some TA finishing points like stress relief - look for hairline cracks at the crank bolts) and take the same rings, and can be had for a relative bargain when they pop up. Another "vintage" option would be Odyssey Excalibur 1 piece cranks and Dynatron BB - they use 24tpi just like Schwinn, added bonus you can run a 52T "Sweetheart" skip tooth ring  if you need a skip sprocket for the Morrow I might be able to help (as would Jer).


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I picked up some vintage Campy Pista's for my 41. Era correct, I am only using one ring up front anyways, Campy cool factor, a bit of a bargain compared to the TA's, and a little individuality. A touch more limited on ring sizes though.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

ericb49 said:


> Nervar cranks are a bit beefier (but miss some TA finishing points like stress relief - look for hairline cracks at the crank bolts) and take the same rings, and can be had for a relative bargain when they pop up. Another "vintage" option would be Odyssey Excalibur 1 piece cranks and Dynatron BB - they use 24tpi just like Schwinn, added bonus you can run a 52T "Sweetheart" skip tooth ring  if you need a skip sprocket for the Morrow I might be able to help (as would Jer).


Actually, I have no shortage of inch pinch cogs. Both the current NOS hub, and a spare Morrow, have the same skip-tooth cog. I had to find/install the 1/2" pitch cog (a tough search, btw) to mate it with the TA drivetrain.

Am thinking Nervex, and if that proves unreliable, to go with a modern crank to fit the standard taper BB, or some fancy schmancy splined BMX monstrosity, or something in between. Heck, I have a a couple spare RaceFace Turbine cranks I might use. Hmmmm..... The only problem is finding a 50-53t ring to fit. :skep:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

ericb49 said:


> Nervar cranks are a bit beefier (but miss some TA finishing points like stress relief - look for hairline cracks at the crank bolts)


Which have the stress issues? Nervex or TA?

The TAs sure are svelte, and a bit flexible under loads (like from my Ah-nold-esque quads). Hope that won't equate to ..._SNAP!_


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*tpi 4 opc*



ericb49 said:


> Nervar cranks are a bit beefier (but miss some TA finishing points like stress relief - look for hairline cracks at the crank bolts) and take the same rings, and can be had for a relative bargain when they pop up. Another "vintage" option would be Odyssey Excalibur 1 piece cranks and Dynatron BB - they use 24tpi just like Schwinn, added bonus you can run a 52T "Sweetheart" skip tooth ring  if you need a skip sprocket for the Morrow I might be able to help (as would Jer).


28 tpi on schwinn. of course if you replace crank and bb both it doesn't matter as long as the new ones match each other


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

scooderdude said:


> I know such a large crank appears daunting to such a petite person as yourself, but you'd eventually get used to it.
> 
> Oh, wait..... :eekster: D'oh!


hahahaha! Bad, bad, Scooder. Now hand over some cranks.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> hahahaha! Bad, bad, Scooder. Now hand over some cranks.


:arf: Hee hee.....


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

scooderdude said:


> Wow - thanks for outing me! that'll be a very difficult weekend to match. The stars were significantly aligned on that particular day! I just hope to make it down the course on the klunker w/o embarrassing myself too badly. :blush:


STOP!!! Mtbhead is right. The gray goat can moooove.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> STOP!!! Mtbhead is right. The gray goat can moooove.


Gray goat...

Moderator , we need a handle change -- pronto


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's my version of what I did for a "bomber" offroad cruiser; it' started out as a 1955 Schwinn "Spitfire" straight bar cruiser frame.

I'm not too big for being "aesthetically correct", and so as a result it has many non-period correct detail enhancements such as the 38T DH single front chainring w/ custom inner & outer alloy guards, a 6-speed 13-34 rear cluster w/ a vintage Shimano indexed thumbshifter, "V" brakes with brake and deraileur cable braze-ons added, 185mm 1-piece steel cranks w/ sealed bearing BMX bottom bracket, and a 80mm Marzocchi front fork. It's painted a generic model "T" black powder coat finish

I built it a few years ago when I was working at a bike fabrication shop (SANTANA Tandems), it's a reasonably well adapted on & off road cruiser, can ride it anywhere with no apologies.

I also have a single speed identical twin of this bike, but no pics.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Toro Toro Toro*

...how did it go? My pal Josh was also racing, said he saw you...


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

ericb49 said:


> ...how did it go? My pal Josh was also racing, said he saw you...


I got 4th place in open single-speed with a time of 3:23 in great course conditions. It had not yet begun to rain. It was interesting, to be sure. Frightening, too, but only when trying to slow down for tight corners. Keep in mind I had only been down the course twice on this bike - one practice run on Saturday and then my race run on Sunday. I felt a bit unskilled on it, for sure!

Brakes were the real difference. I doubt anyone in the class - disc braked, FS, and the like - was faster in the speed sections. The old steel frame on 2.35/2.55" knobs was pretty plush although uncorked to well beyond the "I-can't-see-anything-cuz-my-eyeballs-are-rattling-in-my-head" stage. I know this particular course and its hazards in the speed sections, so it was a full-on, scrape the bushes on apexes, full tuck, no brake-check situation there. That was great fun!

That said, I came out of my pedals 4 times (I was clipless) due to the bumps in the speed section, causing no shortage of dumpage in my RockGardn shorts. Seriously, I had a few way crazy moments, riding the top bar, struggling to stay aboard, at speed. But it was brakes, or lack thereof, that made the difference. If it were all speed, or if the turns were sweepers and wide, I would have been fine.

But midway on course there is a series of steep, rocky switchbacks set up in sections of several turns, each. In my first practice run the day before, I so overcooked the entrance to the first corner that, after pitching it sideways, I high-side, and augered in head first, collecting a nice clump of soil/grass in the venting of my helmet and a nice goose egg on my hip. These turns came immediately after the 45+ mph speed section. By then the coaster brake was an on/off affair, so no brake finese was at all possible. That initial hard crash was really sobbering.

During the race I slowed well ahead of time, stayed clipped in, and hence, was limited to skidding around the sequence of steep turns, all with feet in a static orientation, as it was too difficult to rotate the cranks for each turn, and then be able to get the brake on in time. Way way too busy for my first race to handle the mechanics and mental aspect of this.

Of course, when it came time for my Expert run on a bike with actual suspension and brakes, the course conditions had deteriorated terribly from the steady rain. The course was soupy and slick, my goggles foggy and wet. I had pushed up the hill for 45 minutes in the rain, and was soaked. What had been perfect traction an hour before, was like greasy diarrhea (someone at the race coined that analogy, and it seemed well suited!) during my race. I crashed quite hard in the very same corner where I crashed the day before on the klunker. That was only the 3rd time in my 8 year DH race career that I crashed during an actual race run. It was really very slick.

I DNS my Hardtail run due to the rain; there was really no point to push back up in steady rain for a slip-sliding race run.

So now I plan to build a wheelset with brakes, not disc, but drums. This will be a modern application of a vintage design. I plan to run a pair of modern Sturmey Archer alloy hubs with 70 mm brakes. The rear hub will take a spin-on BMX free hub/cog. This way I can change gearing and have enough brake to keep it under better control. Not having a front brake, I found, is no way to race.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Are you crazy?! I thought you were going to weld some brake bolts.

Good job, though. So, Scott, think you can mount a camera to your helmet soon? That sounded too fantastic to miss on video.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Way to go SD!!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Are you crazy?! I thought you were going to weld some brake bolts.


You're right. But after seeing these swanky wheels I decided I'd keep them just as they are (no brake scour), and the fork, too (no canti posts to braze). I didn't want to muck either piece up



sfgirlonbike said:


> Good job, though. So, Scott, think you can mount a camera to your helmet soon? That sounded too fantastic to miss on video.


Well, I would have ruined whatever helmet cam, since I went in head first on my practice run. :madman: But... yeah, maybe.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here are a few shots from the race. I think the shot of me on the klunker is the ONLY one of the lot that is out of focus. It can't be that I was going too fast, but I do think they didn't hear me coming - that bike is total stealth! No clanking, clacking, screetching, no nuthin.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> Here are a few shots from the race. I think the shot of me on the klunker is the ONLY one of the lot that is out of focus. It can't be that I was going too fast, but I do think they didn't hear me coming - that bike is total stealth! No clanking, clacking, screetching, no nuthin.


Nice pics. Wish I could have made it out there with ya. Saw you in the results.. Nice job.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Cool, you even dressed the part :thumbsup:


----------

